
Toyota Gives University of Michigan $22M for Robotics, AV Research - dpflan
http://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/2016/08/10/toyota-gives-u-m-22m-robotics-av-research/88483712/
======
jeffreygoesto
That's a good invest. Ryan gets more things done with 22M than the oh-so-
disruptive kids with 1B in the valley...

------
nojvek
The new rav4 2016 SE has great electronics and sensors. I was quite impressed
with Toyota bringing some automation. However the user interface is horrible.
For a $35k car, I expect some serious software. They could have gone for
android auto. But they made some half assed system. entune is ad.

I wonder if Toyota will get eaten up like Nokia.

~~~
ams6110
Did they ever fix the problem of their trucks rusting out after 5 years in the
snow belt?

~~~
kirykl
Yes [http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/05/07/toyota-offers-
to-...](http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/05/07/toyota-offers-to-buy-back-
rusty-tacomas/)

------
thefastlane
i'm curious why these two professors will _remain_ as adjuncts, despite having
pulled in what appears to be significant research funding.

~~~
hooloovoo_zoo
Both have tenure according to their web pages so I think the article is just
incorrect.

------
x13
Maybe they could use a tiny bit of this funding and build a replacement for
Entune.

